# Halloween city mess up



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure if i am allowed to post links but halloween city has a huge frankenstein costume with mask pants jacket socks and inflatable shoulders for 12.99 not sure if someone can use it or not but thats cheap.....it has to be a price screw up


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The site says "This item is not available at this time."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

See, that's what happens when you put things on sale. They get bought up

Here's the costume - it's hilarious. Frank Sinatra might be rolling in his grave.

http://www.halloweencity.com/produc...=Search&navSet=Frankenstein&bypass_redirect=1


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looks like they are still in stock. Love the Cartoonish detail in the mask, though!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nope, if you look to the right of the costume name, you'll see the "item not available" message.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh, okay. I didn't see that before.


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Love it. Looking at it made me laugh.


----------

